# My balcony pigeons



## miljacka (Jul 8, 2020)

A couple of times the smaller baby didn't get any food from a parent because the bigger one intercepted the parent before he could reach the nest, and the smaller one hesitated to leave the nest. I sometimes give parents some raw sunflower seeds and popcorn. Can I give some extra food to the babies (what and how)? What about water?

When will they learn how to fly, find food and water? Will that happen gradually, or they will just fly away one day? Is it possible that they fly somewhere and get stuck? Should I keep my eyes open?

The smaller one, I think, once got stuck behind the refrigerator (turned off). I didn't notice any marks from that. From time to time I think that hear sneezing. I don't know which one is doing that. I hope that it's just from the irritation.

A was away for some time, and when I got back they were already hatched. I don't want any pigeons nesting here, so I keep my eye out for any potential new eggs.

Picture: https://imgur.com/a/hIhkWcq


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

They will soon fledge. Probably another week or so. No need to put down food. They will follow the parents around and learn from them where to find food and water. If you start feeding them now, they will become dependant on you and will always come back for more. This will attract more pigeons and things will get out of hand.

They might come back for sleeping at night, but will eventually move on. If you don't want any more nests, then just destroy the next one that gets build.


----------



## miljacka (Jul 8, 2020)

I plan to hold the bigger one (B) in the room during the day for a couple of days so the little guy (S) could get to eat a little bit more. S is visibly smaller than B and most of the day spends in the nest or on the top of a fridge. On the other hand, B already started flying around a little bit. I also noticed S sneezing, I hope it's nothing.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

It's normal for the one baby to be smaller than the other one. Just don't seperate him for too long from his parents, otherwise they won't recognize him anymore. To be honest, I think you must just leave them as they are for now. As long as the smaller one is producing brown droppings (and plenty of them), then you know he is getting fed by the parents.


----------



## miljacka (Jul 8, 2020)

I watch them from my room. I think that he got fed only once today, alongside with the bigger one. I don't know why, maybe it's because of my presence or something (I get away from the balcony when a parent comes), but he sticks to the nest and the fridge, and the bigger one is proactive and intercepts parents.


----------



## miljacka (Jul 8, 2020)

He god fed once more in the meantime. Ok, I'll monitor the situation and if I decide to take action I will capture the bigger one (looks like a she) for one feeding session or something like that (if I even manage to capture her). Or maybe I'll try to feed the smaller one. And I'll try to get out of their way more, although both of them are not scared of entering my room (with a parent present).


----------



## miljacka (Jul 8, 2020)

The bigger one left couple of days ago, never to be seen again... The smaller one and his parents come and visit.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Pigeons are a food source to a lot of predators, that is why they breed so much. Hopefully the small one will be ok.


----------



## miljacka (Jul 8, 2020)

I removed the old nest from the balcony and... Apparently they are now my rooftop pigeons. This place is not as good and cozy as their previous one of course, but I figure it will be enough... Kinda having some regrets about removing their nest because of that, but what's done is done. It's not easily accessible, so I can't monitor them. On the other hand, that means that the cubs can grow up in peace without me constantly "harassing" them  Idk maybe I would be able to put some camera up there, I'm casually googling for some options.


----------

